# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Grant Mitchell (Ross Kemp)

## twinkle_eyes83

grant mitchell has been offerd 1 million pound to come back to ee and he might just be persuaded to come back. so with the stage set for grants possable return to the square what stoylines could he return to

----------


## Huch'net

EXCLUSIVE: Ross Kemp is returning to EastEnders

I had to come back to stop Babs nagging 

SORTED! TV's No1 soap villain Ross Kemp was finally lured back to EastEndersâ after a good talking-to by screen mum Barbara Windsor.

And the sensational deal he struck will see him working for both BBC AND ITV.

In an exclusive interview with the News of the World, Ross, 40, revealed how he was cajoled by screen mum Babs into returning as hardman Grant Mitchell after six years away.

"She must have asked 50 times," he said. "In fact she nagged so much I told her I'd say yes if she STOPPED asking!

"Now I've finally agreed, I'm looking forward to it."

Tough-guy Grant will hit BBC1's ailing soapâand return from exile in Rio âthis autumn in an explosive one-off plotline. At the same time Ross carries on starring in ITV1 hit Ultimate Force.

Speaking for the first time about his long-awaited comeback, Ross confessed how he:

VOTED for rival Coronation Street as Soap of the Year,

ACCEPTS his legendary character may have to be killed off as a ratings booster,

RECKONS the Beeb should cut one episode a week and rehire Mike Reid to reverse flagging fortunes, and

PLANS to direct a new BBC series and star in yet another developed specially for him.

With the ink just dry on his new contract, Ross also revealed that as well as the brief return to our screens later this year he has the option to star for a further four months.

And he only signed after months of talks, the arm-twisting by "mum" Barbara and persuasive arguments from chief scriptwriter Tony Jordan and BBC drama boss John Yorke.

Ross recalled how the conspiracy to get him back on board started in January. He was filming new comedy show Extras with Ricky Gervais when Tony Jordan called to ask him out for a drink.

"We've been mates for years and went to a pub near Elstree where EastEnders is filmed," said Ross. "He'd asked me about returning a few times before but this time he was really serious. My first reaction was to say no because I'd no time to do itâI still had lots of work and was very happy with ITV.

"Then with the other Mitchells coming backâBabs as Peggy and Steve McFadden as brother Philâit made me think long and hard."

Ross then met with Yorke, who offered the fabulous packageâincluding star role in a new drama, the chance to direct AND freedom to pursue other shows with rival channels.

"I realised it was an amazing opportunity," admitted Ross, who also fronts a documentary on real-life gangs for Sky One next month. "This means I can have a profile on ITV and the BBC.

Lucky

"It's a fantastic position to be in and I feel really lucky."

Delighted, he added: "It's great to come back now because I don't really need to. The money is good but I'm not doing it for that. I'm coming back because it'll be funâand the opportunity to do other BBC projects is one of my main motivations.

"It'll be great to do something different in TV and directing is a real challenge.

"I'm also really excited about starring in another project. There are three formats currently in development and I've been guaranteed that one of those will definitely come off. I'm hoping it'll be a detective show."

Ross will film his Walford return during a two-week break in shooting Ultimate Force in August. He expects to return to Albert Square with a bang some time between autumn and Christmas, after Phil and Peggy arrive back.

Details of the storyline are still being thrashed out. But the Beeb are banking on the homecoming of the Mitchell clan to help turn the show around after a disastrous year.

While critics slammed poor plots, it was overtaken in the ratings by ITV1 drama Emmerdale.

But although Ross hopes his returnâ hailed last night as "great news" by co-star Babsâwill get millions of runaway fans tuning in again, he says he doesn't feel under pressure.

"If the ratings don't rise I'll be disappointed," he confessed. "But the writing is the most important thing.

"The show needs good plots and characters. But I'm not the star of the show. It's the show itself that's the real star." And, after six years of playing a soldier in Ultimate Force and a copper in Without Motive during his Â£1.5million golden handcuffs deal with ITV, he admits to being worried about being Grant Mitchell again.

"I really hope I can do it," he said, recalling favourite scenes from the past, above. "I'll have to watch a load of old episodes to get back into his head.

"Grant wasn't totally dissimilar to me but he might have changed. A big part of me hopes he's the same screwed-up man he always was."

Last night co-star Steve McFadden told us: "It's great to have the old team back together again."

And Ross added: "One thing's certain, it will be an interesting comeback as there are so many characters, new and old, that Grant can clash with.

"But the hours will be tough. I never really missed the relentlessness of being in a soap and having to film so quickly. At the moment I'm totally spoilt. I'm driven to work, I have my own trailer and we shoot maybe 12 pages of scripts a day. At EastEnders they shoot at least 20 pages a day. People say it's easy working in a soap, but it's not." And once he is back on the Square there's one thing Ross won't missâbeing asked when Grant's coming back.

"I get it all the time," he grinned. "I can't even get into a cab without the driver wanting to know."

After his August stint Ross will be busy on other work. "But if the bosses want me I could start again in January for another four months," he said. At this stage no one knows what will happen but I think they might want me to. It wouldn't bother me if they killed off Grant during my return though, especially if it was a great plot. Anyway, EastEnders has proved that getting bumped off doesn't mean anything.

"You can still come back. Just look at Dirty Den."

Although Den's return from the dead helped pull more viewers at first, the show was thrown into chaos when actor Leslie Grantham was exposed in an internet sex scandal.

It all added to EastEnders' woes. Even loyal Ross thought the show had hit a low with dull plots and boring characters like the Ferreira family.

And when he judged the soap category for the Royal Television Society awards he plumped for Coronation Street as No1 and even ranked Emmerdale above his old mates.

Bounce

"I voted Corrie top as I thought it was the better show," he admitted. "It's on the crest of a wave but I'm pretty sure EastEnders can bounce back."

And he is certain that less is more when it comes to soap success.

"The more you have to do, the harder it is," he declared. "Doing more shows dilutes the quality. Three episodes a week are the maximumâ1 hours' worth of the same drama is enough."

As more old stars return to the show Ross admits he would love to lure back cockney comic Mike Reid as wide-boy Frank Butcher.

"He was superb," said Ross. "But I doubt anyone could get him off the golf course and back into the studio!"

----------


## Treacle

Fantastic news and long awaited!

----------


## di marco

great! so will courtney be back as well?

----------


## callummc

sounds interesting,i hope they come up with a good storyline for him,maybe he comes back cos sams been murdered,and ends up in bed with the blackwiddow herself not knowing she's responsible,then clock of he goes down the celler.

----------


## i_love_matt!

;) yeah!!

----------


## Babe14

Wasn't he badly injured in a car accident in Rio and that's how Peggy was written out to look after him?  In two minds about him returning after so long, it sounds though as it's not a permanent return just visiting from time to time then going off again.  What I would like to know though is why are they bringing back all the bad boys when the excuse given for axing characters was that they were moving away from "gnagster" plots? Still I suppose Phil and Grant, like Jake and Danny can be classed as "Bad Boy, Small time villans"

I'm all for the action/drama and grit storylines.  Hope it works.

----------


## Rain_

well their not actually gangsters are they? more like tuff blokes you shouldn't mess with

----------


## Babe14

> well their not actually gangsters are they? more like tuff blokes you shouldn't mess with


I agree, but it has been said that Eastenders is moving more towards family orientated storylines. Looks as though they are moving from Gangsters and back to the good ole' "bad boys". Bring it on.  We have a nice selection of them building again.

----------


## chance

cant wait ,great news!!! easties is on the up! what if he turns up at sharons wedding???

----------


## soapyclean

Its ok, I remember Sharon and Phil living together been so long forgot they never married.  :Big Grin:  
So glad too see the boys back, if the writing can be so good with Ross and Steve why cant it always be as good.

----------


## Mr Humphries

No vote Philip He is lush !!!!!!!!!!

I am pleased that Grunt is back ! He is quite lush in a different way LOL LOL PMSL

----------


## Bad Wolf

keep it on topic- talk about grant and his lovliness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crazygirl

GRANT HE'S NOT HER BOYFRIEND HE'S MY HUSBAND!!
how cool was that! grant n phil have made a explosive comeback and eastenders wobnt be the same when they go again

----------


## Debs

> GRANT HE'S NOT HER BOYFRIEND HE'S MY HUSBAND!!
> how cool was that! grant n phil have made a explosive comeback and eastenders wobnt be the same when they go again


 
that bit was brilliant!! 

cant wait till thursday, i wondor what grant will think of sharon now? she has changed loads since he last saw her!! he will probably be thinking OMG who attacked her with a tea bag!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> that bit was brilliant!! 
> 
> cant wait till thursday, i wondor what grant will think of sharon now? she has changed loads since he last saw her!! he will probably be thinking OMG who attacked her with a tea bag!!


Well even now, 10 years later, Grant had still been thinking about Sharon. She was the love of his life. I think he still has some feelings left for her, them  meeting again after all this time is bound to have an effect on him. 

Maybe he'll be thinking she's lost a lot of weight, she's very good looking. Or that she's just the same old Sharon he married. Appearances aren't really important, when you really love somebody.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon nevered married Phil.

Does Grant know that Sharon and Phil hooked up again when she returned to bury her mum and when she had shares in the Vic.

----------


## soapyclean

I think Peggy would've filled Grunt in when she went to visit him the first time, so he'd been caught up till then.

----------


## Bryan

Sharon Marshall has said that Ross Kemp has confirmed he will return next year! Great news!

----------


## Bad Wolf

for good??????

----------


## Kim

She didn't say, she just said that he has agreed to return in 2006 after his breif stint on the show this year.

----------


## Luna

:Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub: 

Think it's for six months

----------


## Siobhan

cccccccoooooooooooooooooooooollllllllll  :Cheer:

----------


## Kim

> Think it's for six months


Source? Cool, better than a few weeks like he's doing at the moment.

----------


## Luna

Well im sure that was part of the deal a few weeks and if that goes well six months in 2006

----------


## brenda1971

Thats good is phil going back out of it again soon or is he staying

----------


## Chloe O'brien

they must have added a few extra zero's to his salary  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jojo

Not worried about phil going out/coming back but Ross  :Wub:  the longer he stays, the better  :Wub:

----------


## Bryan

> Thats good is phil going back out of it again soon or is he staying


going for panto then back again full time

----------


## Tamzi

So glad Ross will be back. Grant is an amazing character and the square is better with him. They must have offered Ross more directing work
xxx

----------


## Kim

> So glad Ross will be back. Grant is an amazing character and the square is better with him. They must have offered Ross more directing work
> xxx


Ross would like more directing work, but was persuaded to return to the show by the offer of a Â£1m salary.

----------


## soapyclean

It wont be for good, because part of his contract was he took up directing other programmes as he wants to start up his own production company.

Can we have a link please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

this news has made my day  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yes!! My dad will love to hear this!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## crazygirl

im sure i heard he was coming back for 4 months i hope he isnt coming back to be killed off!!

----------


## pops110874

fantastic!! Long Live Grant Mitchell!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

yey ! i though ross kemp had a deal with itv ?

----------


## dddMac1

i'm glad ross is coming back next year would be good if he came back full time

----------


## crazygirl

> yey ! i though ross kemp had a deal with itv ?


he does but he wanted some demands before he would return they were to let him have time off to do work for itv plus time off to be a director for casualty and e/e ok'd it

----------


## Johnny Allen

The best news I have heard all day, Ross must have enjoyed playing Grant again.

----------


## Cornishbabe

actors shold be able to act for more than one different company!!

----------


## lizann

ee bosses are trying to ross back for new year

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS bosses are in talks with Albert Square *legend Ross Kemp to make a dramatic return as Grant Mitchell for the soap’s 30th anniversary.

Programme chief Dominic Treadwell Collins has a list of characters he wants back in the Square for the milestone event next February.

Barbara Windsor, 77, who played *Peggy Mitchell for more than 16 years until 2010, has already agreed to *return.

To reunite Peggy with both her sons would be a massive hit with fans and a sure-fire ratings winner.

The last time the three were together in Albert Square was 2006.

Hard-man actor Ross, 50, and Steve McFadden, 55, who plays Grant’s *brother Phil, have been involved in some powerful storylines.

“He would love nothing more than to bring Peggy back to Albert Square with both her boys”
EastEnders source

And as Phil has married Grant’s first wife Sharon it could be quite a reunion come February. An EastEnders source told the Daily Star Sunday: “The 30th anniversary is going to be one of the biggest events ever in the soap.

“With Barbara having already agreed to return the next name on Dom’s list is Ross.

“He would love nothing more than to bring Peggy back to Albert Square with both her boys.

“It would be a huge moment in EastEnders’ history.

“Talks are still ongoing but everyone is hopeful. If anyone can pull it off Dom can.”

Ross hinted that he’d be up for *returning earlier this year. He said: “Never say never – I don’t think you should ever do that.”

EastEnders will celebrate the *anniversary in the week beginning *February 16 with a live 30-minute episode as well as live elements in all shows screened during that week.

Sunday Mirror


_I  can't see him coming back long term but for the anniversary I can_

----------

Dougie (14-12-2014), Glen1 (14-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

wHATS THE POINT OF BRINGING THESE "EX" STARS BACK FOR A BLINK? NOT WORTH IT, WOULD BE MORE WORTHWHILE IF THERE WAS A REASON THAT HAS IMPACT!
LIKE GRANT GETTING SHARON PREGNANT, NOW THAT WOULD HAVE IMPACT!!!!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

wHATS THE POINT OF BRINGING THESE "EX" STARS BACK FOR A BLINK? NOT WORTH IT, WOULD BE MORE WORTHWHILE IF THERE WAS A REASON THAT HAS IMPACT!
LIKE GRANT GETTING SHARON PREGNANT, NOW THAT WOULD HAVE IMPACT!!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see Grant back

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014), lizann (16-12-2014), maidmarian (16-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Ross Kemp has admitted that he would be happy to make a return to EastEnders.

The actor, who played Grant Mitchell on the soap for ten years, said that he would go back if the time was right.

Ross Kemp on Extreme World: 'It's emotionally draining - but worth it' 

In an interview with Jonathan Ross on BBC Radio 2, he said: "I've got no problem going back.

"It was ten years of my life. Some of it was happy, some of it wasn't so happy, but I enjoyed most of it or wouldn't have stayed that long."

The 50-year-old actor left the show in 1999 and returned for two short stints in 2005 and 2006.

He has recently ruled out an appearance in the EastEnders 30th anniversary week, later this month.

"If an opportunity comes up and it's at the right time, I definitely don't see why not," Kemp added to Ross.


 :Ponder:

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (04-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Twitter has gotten very animated about the rumoured return of Ross Kemp as Grant Mitchell in EastEnders.

The Mirror is reporting that Kemp is being lined up for a return in a storyline that will see him attempt to save his alcoholic brother Phil. 

EastEnders fans have taken to Twitter to describe his potential return as everything from the "greatest thing since sliced bread" to pant-wettingly exciting.

There's always one, though, warning Kemp that it would be a "BIG mistake".

Meanwhile, Kemp himself has other more pressing matters on his hands than dealing with the rumoured return:

He did, however, recently respond to showrunner Dominic Treadwell-Collins's desire to see Grant back in Walford, saying "never say never".

Last week, Barbara Windsor hinted that she would reprise her role, as long as her Mitchell boys were right there alongside her.


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...pscw2ToWSlo663

----------


## Kim

Phil only fell off the wagon big time 5 years ago. Did he again when Ben killed Heather, I don't recall? That storyline has been seriously overdone since 2007 (which was during DTC's last stint on the show, so it's probably true.)

Let's just hope it's better than the time Peggy returned to make Phil get out of bed.

----------


## Perdita

> Phil only fell off the wagon big time 5 years ago. Did he again when Ben killed Heather, I don't recall? That storyline has been seriously overdone since 2007 (which was during DTC's last stint on the show, so it's probably true.)
> 
> Let's just hope it's better than the time Peggy returned to make Phil get out of bed.


He has fallen off again -  I think it is quite good to show an alcoholic fall off the wagon time and time again, makes it quite real  :Sad:

----------


## Rear window

> He has fallen off again -  I think it is quite good to show an alcoholic fall off the wagon time and time again, makes it quite real


I too have no objection to them showing his falling off the wagon as long as it's done so he can climb back on again. 
I think it is a good reminder to people.
No doubt he will spend an inordinate amount of time in the pub drinking orange juice again.

----------

Perdita (26-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> He has fallen off again -  I think it is quite good to show an alcoholic fall off the wagon time and time again, makes it quite real


I too have no objection to them showing his falling off the wagon as long as it's done so he can climb back on again. 
I think it is a good reminder to people.
No doubt he will spend an inordinate amount of time in the pub drinking orange juice again.

----------


## owenlee4me

> I would like to see Grant back


Yea me too, wonder if mrs wooden face would get excited? (Jane Beale!!!) at the thought of some rumpy pumpy, something surely can make her smile, and maybe he can take her back to Portugal with him.

----------


## owenlee4me

> I would like to see Grant back


Yea me too, wonder if mrs wooden face would get excited? (Jane Beale!!!) at the thought of some rumpy pumpy, something surely can make her smile, and maybe he can take her back to Portugal with him.

----------


## Perdita

Taking time out from growing grapes, Ross Kemp has spoken for the first time about his rumoured EastEnders return.

The actor was talking at a personal appearance in Hull, and seemed to back up his Tweet last month that he would "never say never" to a Walford comeback.

Ross Kemp attends the VIP preview day of The Chelsea Flower Show
Â© Getty Images / Eamonn M. McCormack
Ross Kemp

"Everyone wants to know about EastEnders, and at the moment I don't know, so I can't really say anything, " Kemp noted (via The Mirror). "There has been rumours and I have never said that I wouldn't go back."

Rumours have been rife in recent weeks that Kemp could be tempted back to reprise his role as Grant Mitchell in a big new storyline.

Last week, Gillian Taylforth (Kathy Beale) and Harry Reid (Ben Mitchell) said they were keen for Grant to come back to the Square.

"I don't know [if he will] but to have him back would just be fantastic," Taylforth believed. "It would be lovely - there would be another Mitchell brother in the Square for me to choose from!"

Archive shot of Phil, Sharon and Grant in EastEnders
Â© BBC
Archive shot of Phil, Sharon and Grant in EastEnders

EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins sparked rumours of a return for Grant last month, admitting that he felt there was "one person missing" in recent scenes between Phil, Kathy and Sharon.

Kemp's on-screen mum Barbara Windsor (Peggy) also hinted that she would join him if he ever returned.

digitalspy

----------

maidmarian (01-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

he will back according to twitter

----------


## Perdita

> he will back according to twitter


Only for his mothers funeral, I guess though, canÂ´t see him coming back for long term

----------


## Perdita

Grants BACK! Ross Kemp to return to EastEnders later this year
It's the news all EastEnders fans have been waiting for.
Ross Kemp is returning to the BBC soap later this year to reprise his role as Grant Mitchell. His brief return will coincide with Barbara Windsor's final ever episodes as Peggy, after it was revealed last week that Peggy was dying of cancer.
But it's not just Peggy that Grant will be seeing on his return. The stage is set for an explosive reunion with his ex-wife Sharon (Letitia Dean) currently married to his brother Phil (Steve McFadden) and Kathy (Gillian Taylforth), Phil's ex-wife who Grant slept with.
"When I was approached about returning to EastEnders for Barbara's final episodes, it was something I could not turn down," Kemp explained.
"Barbara is a very close friend so when I learned of the storyline, it felt right that the Mitchell brothers are reunited with their mother for the last time. I am really looking forward to going back to EastEnders and filming what are set to be some classic EastEnders episodes."
Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Grant Mitchell is an EastEnders legend and finally he is returning home to Walford to say goodbye to his mother and be reunited not just with his old loves but also his brother.
"We are all so excited finally to have Ross back on the Square - and to have Ross Kemp, Barbara Windsor, Steve McFadden, Letitia Dean and Gillian Taylforth all on screen together at the same time as Peggy makes an exit like no other, this promises to be something very special."
Kemp first appeared in EastEnders in 1990 and left in 1999, but has since made a couple of brief returns.
Following Windsor's surprise return on Friday (January 15), EastEnders fans were calling for a full Mitchell reunion. Perhaps Danniella Westbrook (currently in the Celebrity Big Brother house) will be next?

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), Glen1 (18-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016), maidmarian (18-01-2016), parkerman (18-01-2016), Siobhan (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ross Kemp's comeback will coincide with Barbara Windsor's exit storyline which will see the East End matriarch Peggy Mitchell die of cancer later this year.

Speaking about his comeback, the actor, who has played the role of Grant since 1990, said: "When I was approached about returning to EastEnders for Barbaraâs final episodes, it was something I could not turn down.

"Barbara is a very close friend so when I learned of the storyline, it felt right that the Mitchell brothers are reunited with their mother for the last time.

"I am really looking forward to going back to EastEnders and filming what are set to be some classic EastEnders episodes.â

The Mitchells will come together as Peggy succumbs to cancer.

It will be very interesting to see how Grant reacts to seeing Sharon (Letitia Dean) and Kathy (Gillian Taylforth) back on the Square.

Revealing that he is happy to have Ross back in the BBC One soap, executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said: "Ross Kemp is top of every EastEnders fan's return wish list. And being an EastEnders fan myself, he has been at the top of mine.

"Grant Mitchell is an EastEnders legend and finally he is returning home to Walford to say goodbye to his mother and be reunited not just with his old loves but also his brother.

"To have the Mitchell brothers come face to face again, having to face losing their mother, is an opportunity to show Ross Kemp and Steve McFadden at their very best."

"We are all so excited finally to have Ross back on the Square - and to have Ross Kemp, Barbara Windsor, Steve McFadden, Letitia Dean and Gillian Taylforth all on screen together at the same time as Peggy makes an exit like no other, this promises to be something very special.â

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Maidmarian must be _very_ pleased at the news Grant's returning.  :Wub:

----------

maidmarian (18-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maidmarian must be _very_ pleased at the news Grant's returning.


Yes - I am!!

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

At last! Every single time there was a hint of an upcoming EastEnders announcement in the past few years, there was one very hopeful question soap fans dared to ask: "Could Grant Mitchell be returning?" Oh, the many disappointments we suffered!

But after cruelly building up our hopes countless times, it's now finally happening: Ross Kemp's legendary character has been confirmed to reappear this spring for Barbara Windsor's emotional goodbye to Peggy Mitchell. As the buzz and anticipation builds, here's our guide to why this return storyline will definitely be worth the hype.

1. Babs planned it herself



Behind closed doors, Barbara Windsor has been sneakily plotting Peggy's final farewell with producers since last summer. A return for Grant was at the top of her wish list - and Ross himself has admitted that he just couldn't say no when Barbara asked him.

Credited by EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins as the show's "real guv'nor", Barbara knows Peggy's relationship with her two boys better than anyone. She's sure to have offered her own thoughts on how Grant's reunion with Peggy should go - and we bet she won't be shy of pointing out any niggles with the scripts. We're relying on you to prevent a repeat of the recent "Hello princess" furore, Babs!

2. It's NOT just a fleeting cameo


It can be easy to get carried away when soap returnees are announced. For example, when EastEnders icon Pat Butcher passed away from cancer in 2012, her son Simon was widely tipped to return - but only ended up making a fleeting post-credits cameo appearance. It was a lovely touch since Nick Berry had actually retired from acting, but it also left us wishing we'd had more.

While Grant won't be returning on a full-time basis, the great news is that for this all-important send-off, Peggy's sons will be on screen together for a decent amount of time. Ross has confirmed this himself, expressing his excitement about filming "some classic EastEnders episodes". Yep, that's right: more than one. Hurrah!

3. Grant and Phil have unfinished business


News of Grant's return probably wasn't a huge surprise to anyone who watched last Friday's episode. As Phil ranted bitterly to Peggy about his younger brother, the writers were clearly sowing the seeds for all the on-screen tension to come when Grant arrives back later this year.

Full of self-pity, Phil moaned: "Always did have me down as a loser, didn't you? Not like Grant, the golden boy. Grant, who'd never do any wrong. He done plenty wrong when you weren't looking, though." 

With Phil on a downward spiral and old hostilities far from forgotten, it's bound to be a rocky reunion for EastEnders' most famous set of brothers. Despite the tragic circumstances bringing about Grant's return, could there be time for fisticuffs? We hope so...

4. Grant has unfinished business with Walford's other legends too


When you're a loyal fan of a soap, there's nothing better than when years of viewing are rewarded with scripts which really delve into the rich history of the longest-serving characters. 

Grant's return provides countless opportunities for nods to the past: what does he make of Phil and Sharon being not-so-happily married more than 20 years after Sharongate? Does he still share a spark with Kathy, who he once slept with? And will Ian pluck up the courage to confront Grant over his past affair with Jane? We're on the edge of our seats already as we wait to find out.

5. Grant could bring Courtney with him


The epic episodes ahead for the Mitchells won't just be a chance to celebrate the past, but also to plant seeds for the family's long-term future on EastEnders. Show bosses haven't announced whether Grant will be returning with anyone, but an appearance from his daughter Courtney is probably a good bet.

Courtney - the daughter of Grant and Tiffany - was last seen on screen with her dad in 2006, played by Megan Jossa. Yep, that's the real-life cousin of Lauren Branning actress Jacqueline Jossa. With Phil's teenage daughter Louise now a regular again, could we see another young Mitchell thrown in to build foundations for the next era?


6. We'll finally see Grant with Ronnie and Roxy


It feels like Ronnie and Roxy have been around on the Square forever - so it's easy to forget that they've never actually shared any screen time with Grant. Depending on Ross's future plans, this could potentially be our only chance to see Grant with the newer Mitchells. What on earth will he make of ruthless schemer Ronnie and unlucky-in-love Roxy?

With Harry Reid now firmly established as one of the show's rising stars, we also can't wait to see how the grown-up Ben Mitchell interacts with his uncle. His relationship with Phil is currently rocky, so could Ben start seeing Grant as a more appealing role model?

7. Grant can back up the Mitchells


Let's be clear: Grant's return should mainly focus on Peggy and the rest of his family, rather than dragging him too much into side plots involving their feuds with the newer characters. Fans previously complained about the Brannings - Derek especially - being shoehorned into Pat's send-off a few years ago. So we won't want a similar scenario with Peggy.

With that said, if the Hubbards and evil Gavin Sullivan are still giving the Mitchells grief at the time of Grant's return, it'd certainly be satisfying to see him spare 5 minutes or so to put them all in their places. You can never take on the Mitchells for too long before getting slapped dahn!

8. Grant just HAD to be there... and he could start a trend

There's nothing worse than watching a huge soap episode and having to suspend your disbelief when you hear feeble excuses for why close relatives aren't there for an important occasion. Peggy's send-off just wouldn't have made sense without Grant, so we can now breathe an early sigh of relief that we won't have to swallow the same old clichÃ©s of 'cancelled flights' or 'sudden illnesses'.

Ross's return could also help to lure other old faces back to the show for Peggy's exit. Who wouldn't want to be part of what's shaping up to be the soap world's most epic family reunion? We're holding out hope for as many as possible popping up - with Sam Mitchell surely the most obvious choice to secure next. Over to you, Danniella and Kim...

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (19-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm feeling quite excited now by the thought of the Mitchell reunion!

----------

tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Grant would sort Vincent and Gavin out 

I hope Courtney returns and also Sam and her son with Jack

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Grant would sort Vincent and Gavin out 
> 
> I hope Courtney returns and also Sam and her son with Jack


I'd quite like Gavin sorting out. I think Mrs Hubbard would need sorting out - I think Vincent needs to find his dad and discover the truth.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Grant would sort Vincent and Gavin out 
> 
> I hope Courtney returns and also Sam and her son with Jack


I'd quite like Gavin sorting out. I think Mrs Hubbard would need sorting out - I think Vincent needs to find his dad and discover the truth.

----------


## Perdita

I wonder whether Grant will find out from someone that he has a son in America?  Mark Fowler jr, he fathered with Michelle shortly before she left ... While I canÂ´t see Susan Tully returning as Michelle, a re-cast could and surely would make for interesting storyline  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wonder whether Grant will find out from someone that he has a son in America?  Mark Fowler jr, he fathered with Michelle shortly before she left ... While I canÂ´t see Susan Tully returning as Michelle, a re-cast could and surely would make for interesting storyline


That would be good, he could come and stay with Martin and meet his "new cousin Arthur"

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Perdita (19-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Grant would sort Vincent and Gavin out


For someone touted as the worst villain in soap history, Gavin hasn't actually done much yet. If what was said when he was introduced is true, I can't see him being sorted out any time soon.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder whether Grant will find out from someone that he has a son in America?  Mark Fowler jr, he fathered with Michelle shortly before she left ...


I think this is likely to happen because it could be the last time Ross Kemp ever agrees to appear in EastEnders.  I wouldn't be able to resist if I were DTC.

----------

Perdita (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Ross Kemp has been in some of the most dangerous environments in the world, but he's more nervous than ever about rejoining EastEnders.

The actor is making his Albert Square return later this year, and he's already anxious about stepping out as Grant Mitchell once more.

"I've had sniper rounds go through the wall behind me, and I'm quite cool under fire. I'm good at dealing with things like that. But I'm wetting myself at the thought of going back to EastEnders," he told Radio Times.

"I'm panicking about everything. About whether I've lost the ability to learn all the lines. About whether I can cope with it at all.

"I worry about letting people down, letting myself down. That's my biggest fear. It's going to be like going back to sixth form."

Kemp will be returning for a stint to say goodbye to mum Peggy after it was announced that Barbara Windsor has decided to bow out for good.

Danniella Westbrook is also set to return as his sister Sam in scenes that will air in the spring.

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/19/easten...alford-5827926

There could be a shock in store for Grant Mitchell when he returns to Albert Square.

The eldest of the Mitchell siblings could be about to come face to face with a son he didn’t know he had 20 years ago.

In 1995 Grant had an almighty row with his ex-wife’s best friend Michelle Fowler about how he’d treated Sharon during their marriage, which resulted in a naughty one-night stand between the two.

Michelle ended up pregnant, and decided to hightail it out of Walford before anyone found out. She moved to America, where she had a boy and named him Mark after her late brother who died of an AIDS related illness.

Grant never officially found out that the kid was in fact his, but he could be about to.

20 years later and Grant’s secret son could be finally winging his way to Walford.

Michelle’s younger brother, Martin Fowler, is about to tie the knot with Stacey Branning. Usually at these kind of occasions family attend, and it’s thought that Mark – Martin’s nephew – might just turn up to help celebrate the nuptials. But as it happens, the wedding is taking place right at the time Grant is in town.

Could he and his biological son be about to meet for the first time?

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2016), Rear window (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/19/easten...alford-5827926

There could be a shock in store for Grant Mitchell when he returns to Albert Square.

The eldest of the Mitchell siblings could be about to come face to face with a son he didnât know he had 20 years ago.

In 1995 Grant had an almighty row with his ex-wifeâs best friend Michelle Fowler about how heâd treated Sharon during their marriage, which resulted in a naughty one-night stand between the two.

Michelle ended up pregnant, and decided to hightail it out of Walford before anyone found out. She moved to America, where she had a boy and named him Mark after her late brother who died of an AIDS related illness.

Grant never officially found out that the kid was in fact his, but he could be about to.

20 years later and Grantâs secret son could be finally winging his way to Walford.

Michelleâs younger brother, Martin Fowler, is about to tie the knot with Stacey Branning. Usually at these kind of occasions family attend, and itâs thought that Mark â Martinâs nephew â might just turn up to help celebrate the nuptials. But as it happens, the wedding is taking place right at the time Grant is in town.

Could he and his biological son be about to meet for the first time?

----------

Glen1 (20-04-2016), tammyy2j (20-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

back next week on screen

----------


## Perdita

​He's back! EastEnders has revealed this exciting first look at Ross Kemp's return as Grant Mitchell.

The newly-released picture shows Kemp's first scene back in the role, as he receives an unexpected phone call from Walford.

And the good news is that this first appearance will be hitting our screens earlier than expected - sometime this week.

Highly emotional scenes over the next few days will see Grant's mum Peggy return to Albert Square one last time, later discovering that her cancer has spread and her illness is terminal.

As Peggy's loved ones begin to rally round her, Grant receives news that his family needs him - leading to him making his long-awaited return to Walford. 

But what will happen when Grant comes face-to-face with his brother Phil again? Will it be the family reunion that Peggy would hope for?

EastEnders fans will have to keep an eye out this week to find out which day Grant makes his first appearance. That's certainly one way to keep us all tuned in...

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), Rear window (08-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Grant Mitchell will turn to a former flame for support on EastEnders next week, as he struggles to cope with the news that his beloved mum Peggy is dying.

An unmissable week of episodes will kick off as Grant (Ross Kemp) makes a long-awaited return to Albert Square following the news that Peggy's cancer has spread and it's now terminal.

Grant Mitchell arrives back from Portugal
Â©  BBC

With emotions running higher than ever, it may not be the family reunion that Peggy has longed for as Phil (Steve McFadden) and Grant immediately start to clash.


After coming face-to-face for the first time in years, sparks fly as the tension builds between the Mitchell brothers. However, they could soon be forced to put their differences aside for the sake of their very unwell mum.

 Grant, in particular, will struggle to come to terms with the news that Peggy is dying and  is unable to accept her decision to not have further treatment to prolong her life.

With Peggy's final moments drawing closer, Grant finds himself turning to an old flame for support, but will they be able to resist temptation? And who is it?

Grant shares a romantic history with both his sister-in-law Sharon and Ian's wife Jane Beale, but fans will have to tune in to see who is the woman in question.

Dennis Rickman (Bleu Landau), Sharon Mitchell (LETITIA DEAN), Grant Mitchell (ROSS KEMP)Grant bumps into Sharon in the Square.
Â©  BBC Kieron McCarron
​

EastEnders will airs these scenes in the week commencing Monday, May 16 on BBC One.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), maidmarian (10-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

​It's the news we all wanted to hear - EastEnders legend Grant Mitchell WILL be returning again later on in the summer.

It's no secret that Ross Kemp has reprised his iconic role for Barbara Windsor's exit plot and viewers will see Grant reappear on screens later this week.

Grant's return was only ever billed to be temporary, and he will be coming back to bid a heartbreaking farewell to his dying mum Peggy. 

But the good news is that he will be returning  for another explosive plot, with EastEnders confirming to Digital Spy that Kemp will be back on the square over the summer.



Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), maidmarian (10-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

There are a lot of memories in Walford for Grant Mitchell as he returns to EastEnders – not least of all with the women in his life. 

As the Mitchell hardman arrives back in Albert Square after hearing the news that his mum Peggy is dying, he is set to seek solace in an old flame. But as temptation comes knocking from a familiar face, will he give in to passion?

With Grant struggling to come to terms with Peggy’s decision not to fight her prognosis, he leans on an ex for support. But where is the rekindled closeness set to lead – and will there be regrets?

----------


## lizann

There are a lot of memories in Walford for Grant Mitchell as he returns to EastEnders â not least of all with the women in his life. 

As the Mitchell hardman arrives back in Albert Square after hearing the news that his mum Peggy is dying, he is set to seek solace in an old flame. But as temptation comes knocking from a familiar face, will he give in to passion?

With Grant struggling to come to terms with Peggyâs decision not to fight her prognosis, he leans on an ex for support. But where is the rekindled closeness set to lead â and will there be regrets?

----------


## Perdita

It looks as if Ross Kemp's highly-awaited return to EastEnders will be a belter.

His hardman Grant Mitchell made a long-awaited visit to Albert Square recently for Peggy Mitchell's farewell - and will soon be back for another go-round.

"In the surreal year I've had, [it's been] Mozambique, Colombia, Syria, Iraq [for Sky documentary The Fight Against ISIS] - to Albert Square," he joked on The One Show on Tuesday (July 12).

Kemp then teased: "What I say is if you can do them both, why not? Three weeks in EastEnders. The episodes I'm in are split over the end of August and September.

Ross Kemp finishes filming on EastEnders
Â©  Twitter Ross Kemp
[Ross Kemp finishes filming on EastEnders]


"It's a very strong Mitchell storyline. It's the Mitchells back together!"

Producers previously hinted that Grant will be back to fulfil his recent promise to "bring a war" to his brother Phil.

Ross Kemp originally starred in EastEnders for a nine-year stretch, in which his rows with on-screen wife Sharon became stuff of soap legend.

Ross Kemp - The Fight Against ISIS airs on Thursday (July 14) at 9pm on Sky One.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders returnee Grant Mitchell will prove that old habits really do die hard next week when he gets passionate with a female resident.

Grant (Ross Kemp) has always had wandering eye when it comes to the opposite sex, and he will hook up with one lucky Walford lady in a bid to distract himself from his ongoing family problems.

After Sharon calls on Grant to help the Mitchells through their latest turmoil, he reluctantly returns to Walford - but his comeback only serves to bring about further complications.

Tensions continue to simmer between the Mitchells in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Sharon Mitchell tries to talk to Grant about Phil in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Sharon and Grant Mitchell chat about everything that's happened in EastEnders
Â©  BBC
Grant is holding a huge amount of animosity towards his brother Phil - firstly, over their mother Peggy's death and secondly, over that money.

After the siblings have an almighty argument, both Sharon and Kathy do their best to keep the peace, but it soon becomes clear that Grant has other things on his mind. 

After Sharon pleads with Phil to let his brother help, she is disappointed when she is later unable to find him - unaware that Grant has found himself in the arms of a fellow resident. But who? And how will Sharon feel if she finds out?   :Ponder: 


EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 9 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it an ex like Kathy or a new lady maybe Belinda?

----------


## lizann

where is he off too again if has lost his pub and home in portugal, any chance he left bells a present of another little mitchell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

We always knew it would happen one day but EastEnders has just imploded its 21-year secret as Grant Mitchell finally discovered that he was Mark Junior's father.

Phil (Steve McFadden) decided to come clean with his brother following an unbelievably tough day that had seen him end up in hospital after collapsing and Ben and Jay get kidnapped.

Back in August, Phil found out that Grant (Ross Kemp) had fathered a child with Michelle Fowler during a one-night stand in 1995. But his wife Sharon had persuaded him to keep it a secret.

However, a fragile Phil went back on his promise to Sharon tonight - telling Grant the truth as he laid helplessly in his hospital bed.

Phil was feeling grateful to Grant after he returned Ben (somewhat) safely, and also brushed off the money that he had previously demanded was paid back.

Acknowledging that Grant had a right to know the truth, Phil said: "I can't pay you the money I owe you and I can't return the father as far as Ben is concerned. But there is something you need to know. Call this me doing something for you. 

Mark - I only found out a bit ago myself but Michelle wrote to mum before she died. He's your kid, Grant. Mark is your son."

The episode had seen Grant unknowingly team up with his son in a bid to rescue Ben and Jay, but hadn't been backwards in coming forwards where Michelle was concerned.

All eyes will now be on Grant as he processes the news about his long-lost child, but the big question now is - will Mark learn the truth too?


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2016), tammyy2j (07-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad he knows but felt the reveal and episode was a let down maybe the aftermath will be better

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans may need to make the most of Grant Mitchell's recent return, as Ross Kemp doubts he will be back again. 

Last night's episode saw Grant return to Walford for the fourth time this year and he has headed straight into the centre of the action. But it could well be the last time we see our favourite bad boy.

"I think they're done with me," Ross told Digital Spy. "When they invited me back, it was under an old producer - they've not mentioned to me that they want me to go back again.

"It was in the back of my mind that when I went back the second time, everyone said I'd suddenly become some kind of worthy individual, so I went back to try to play him from the old psychopathic Mitchell that he was and hopefully that will entertain, for a period.

"But it's not long haul for me. This [making his Sky1 documentary films] is my passion - though I enjoy both of them. If someone offered me a lovely part in a nice drama, I'd do it without a shadow of a doubt, as long as it didn't interrupt my documentary work."

Ross also admitted that he hasn't watched any of his recent episodes, but thoroughly enjoyed being reunited with his former co-stars Steve McFadden and Letitia Dean.

"I've not seen any of it yet, so I don't know how well I did, or how badly I did," he said.

"Hopefully I just fitted in with the cast. The cast were lovely, everyone was great. Do you know what?  It wasn't a holiday, because it was hard work. But a change was as good as a rest, in many respects, and it was great to work with Steve again, with Letitia.

"It brought back lots of weird thoughts and memories. I was there for 10 years and you become quite institutionalised there. It is a world within a world, where you spend more time with your pretend family than you do with your real family."

Ross Kemp: Extreme World begins tonight (Wednesday, September 7) at 9pm on Sky1.

----------


## Perdita

There's been loads of speculation lately on whether Grant Mitchell will be making a return to Walford for good, now that Michelle Fowler (the baby mama of his son Mark Jr) is back on the square.

And it seems Ross Kemp isn't ruling anything out just yet. Speaking to OK! Online, he said: "You know what, in life, particularly if you work in television, who knows? Never rule out anything!"

Grant briefly returned to Albert Square last year for his mum Peggy Mitchell's final episodes.

Grant Mitchell returns to EastEnders for Peggy's funeral
Â©  BBC
At the time, executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said: "Grant Mitchell is an EastEnders legend and finally he is returning home to Walford to say goodbye to his mother and be reunited not just with his old loves but also his brother.

"We are all so excited finally to have Ross back on the Square - and to have Ross Kemp, Barbara Windsor, Steve McFadden, Letitia Dean and Gillian Taylforth all on screen together at the same time."

Grant Mitchell (ROSS KEMP), Peggy Mitchell (BARBARA WINDSOR), Phil Mitchell (STEVE MCFADDEN) *STRICTLY NOT FOR PUBLICATION UNTIL 00:01HRS, TUESDAY 10th MAY, 2016* ***FORTNIGHTLIES PLEASE DO NOT USE (SOAP LIFE AND ALL ABOUT SOAP) Grant & Phil take Peggy's arms and walk her home across the Square.
Â©  BBC KIERON MCCARRON

Kemp first appeared in EastEnders in 1990 and left in 1999, but has since made a couple of brief returns.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017), Rear window (28-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

on line talk he is returning

----------

